# 1 TB DirecTiVos?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmm... I want to get my hands on the new DirecTiVo when they come out... eventually... but first I have to get a HDTV.

One thing that I noticed is that the internal drive is only 500GB. I know that hard drive prices are insane at this time, but are there plans to have either a 1TB or a 1.5TB version of the DirecTiVo?


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

You can plug in a larger drive, up to 2TB, using the eSATA port. I must admit that 500GB for the internal drive seems ludicrously small for a 2012 product.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

In reality it is a 2007 product with Tivo software.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

And personally I don't think that the Hard Drive prices are all that high. Compare them to a few years ago or even a few months ago, they are actually pretty cheap. This is all going on online prices not at a B&M store. A few years ago I bought a 500g HDD for my old Moxi DVR from charter and payed darn near $200 Now they are giving those 500g drives away for what $60.

And you have said yourself that you are only recording SD (for now I guess) so you have that much more space for SD over HD. I know I know for now, it's not future proofing yourself at all, just wanted to say it.

Also you will have to use the esata port on the back since these are leased boxes and you can't open them up. Keep that in mind. You may have some run ins with the HDD talking to the receiver.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

eSATA should be supported. At this time all THR22s will be leases, so your customer agreement prohibits you from upgrading the drive.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

webby_s said:


> And personally I don't think that the Hard Drive prices are all that high. Compare them to a few years ago or even a few months ago, they are actually pretty cheap. This is all going on online prices not at a B&M store.


:lol:

The cheapest 1 TB hard drive at the moment from NewEgg is a Hitachi. Until October 20th, 2011, the price was $65. From October 29th until December 5th, the price was $149, although the price has since decreased to $129. (Source: http://camelegg.com/product/N82E16822145533 ). The flooding in Thailand has caused manufacturing issues across all manufacturers, which, in turn, has caused a dramatic price hike.

And, as a FYI, even the 500GB hard drives were affected. Again, the price went from $39 to $99, before settling on the current $85 (Source: http://camelegg.com/product/N82E16822145299 ).

This has been [thread=198250]a thread about the hard drive price increases as well[/thread].


----------



## jbaron76 (Mar 1, 2007)

webby_s said:


> And personally I don't think that the Hard Drive prices are all that high. Compare them to a few years ago or even a few months ago, they are actually pretty cheap. This is all going on online prices not at a B&M store. A few years ago I bought a 500g HDD for my old Moxi DVR from charter and payed darn near $200 Now they are giving those 500g drives away for what $60.
> 
> And you have said yourself that you are only recording SD (for now I guess) so you have that much more space for SD over HD. I know I know for now, it's not future proofing yourself at all, just wanted to say it.
> 
> Also you will have to use the esata port on the back since these are leased boxes and you can't open them up. Keep that in mind. You may have some run ins with the HDD talking to the receiver.


Actually if you have checked lately prices have almost doubled in some cases due to flooding in Thailand, the hard drive manufacturing capital of the world.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

sbl said:


> You can plug in a larger drive, up to 2TB, using the eSATA port. I must admit that 500GB for the internal drive seems ludicrously small for a 2012 product.


And the latest model HR series HD-DVR has what size drive?

Anyone wants larger on HR series needs to go eSATA.

If/When they come out with a HR25 what size drive do you expect will be in it. My Guess...TaDa......... 500Gb. They are inexpensive and large enough for most users.

Power users will need eSATA.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TBoneit said:


> And the latest model HR series HD-DVR has what size drive?
> ...


HR34 - 1TB.


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

P Smith said:


> HR34 - 1TB.


It also has 5 tuners so essentially it breaks down to 500GB per pair of tuners.


----------



## WSUPolar (Jun 18, 2007)

I have a 2TB drive on my existing HR21 via eSATA, so I hope I can just move that to my TH22 when it shows up next week, sure i'll lose what's on there, but I'll have 400 hours of HD on my shiny new DirecTivo!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let us know how it works!


----------



## blll000093 (Dec 9, 2011)

sbl said:


> You can plug in a larger drive, up to 2TB, using the eSATA port. I must admit that 500GB for the internal drive seems ludicrously small for a 2012 product.


will it supplement or replace the internal HD ?


----------



## blll000093 (Dec 9, 2011)

davring said:


> In reality it is a 2007 product with Tivo software.


That was DIRECTVS wants - not TIVOS


----------



## blll000093 (Dec 9, 2011)

Brennok said:


> It also has 5 tuners so essentially it breaks down to 500GB per pair of tuners.


NOPE - that is 400gb per pair of tuners with the 5th having 200gb

or in other words it las less per tuner of recording space than 2 year old model of hr24


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

P Smith said:


> HR34 - 1TB.


You got me, I forgot about that one. I should have said HR-2X's


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

blll000093 said:


> will it supplement or replace the internal HD ?


Replace


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> eSATA should be supported. At this time all THR22s will be leases, so your customer agreement prohibits you from upgrading the drive.


External would still be an option.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

If my 1.5TB esata drive works with my HR20-700, is it likely to work with the new tivo?


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

ejjames said:


> If my 1.5TB esata drive works with my HR20-700, is it likely to work with the new tivo?


Yes it should but it will delete any programing on the drive with the switch to the Tivo box.

And thanks all for the heads up on the HDD prices... didn't know of the flooding!


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.weaknees.com/hd-tivo-directv-thr22.php


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

@adam1115
Would you write them a request for publish the new TiVo kernel and modules ?


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Why would Weaknees have the TiVo kernel and modules?

I wonder - do we even know that the THR22 runs Linux?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

AFAIK, almost everyone's DVR's run some version of Linux....


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

Want a bigger drive open it and replace the 500gb with a 2TB that is all weaknees does, not hard people have been doing it for years.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Before SoC it was a little more involved.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

am7crew said:


> Want a bigger drive open it and replace the 500gb with a 2TB that is all weaknees does, not hard people have been doing it for years.


Now for the obligatory comment. :grin:

Unless you own the receiver this would be a violation of Part II of the Lease Addendum (Link).

If while you have it open something goes wrong you could be on the hook for $250 for the damaged equipment.

It's easier to just add an eSATA drive. You get the storage you want, it takes much less time, a lot less work, and no potential issues with a damaged receiver.

Mike


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> AFAIK, almost everyone's DVR's run some version of Linux....


How do you know? We know about TiVo, of course, but what evidence is there that DirecTV's (non-TiVo) DVRs do? Does DirecTV publish its modifications to the Linux kernel as TiVo (often belatedly) does? There are many options for real-time and embedded operating systems and they're not all Linux.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sbl said:


> How do you know? We know about TiVo, of course, but what evidence is there that DirecTV's (non-TiVo) DVRs do? Does DirecTV publish its modifications to the Linux kernel as TiVo (often belatedly) does? There are many options for real-time and embedded operating systems and they're not all Linux.


Well known fact.
Searching by keyword "GPL" would give more, like the thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=82621


----------



## WSUPolar (Jun 18, 2007)

WSUPolar said:


> I have a 2TB drive on my existing HR21 via eSATA, so I hope I can just move that to my TH22 when it shows up next week, sure i'll lose what's on there, but I'll have 400 hours of HD on my shiny new DirecTivo!





Stuart Sweet said:


> Let us know how it works!


As stated in the other threads, to update. The MX-1 did not work on my unit. I had to open my THR-22, and insert the drive that way, in opposition to my lease agreement. Oh well.

Others have had their MX-1 enclosures work to great success, so YMMV apparently. Also, take note that the MX-1 is in very very short supply now, not sure if Antec has discontinued it, or there was a production issue.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There is best replacement for MX-1 - TT BlacX.


----------



## WSUPolar (Jun 18, 2007)

Does anyone else take issue with the drive being fulling exposed in the BlacX?


----------

